
Cyber expert who stopped 'WannaCry' attack arrested in U.S. on hacking charges - htoooh
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-arrest-idUSKBN1AJ2IC
======
13of40
In this case it seems like they're after him for creating and distributing
something that was tailored for criminal use. Do we have any examples where
the same laws were used to prosecute people who made multi-purpose tools like
debuggers, packet sniffers, key loggers, etc?

------
faded242
If he actually hacked people with his code, then then they have a case. If
not, then he's in a similar boat to gun manufacturers in my opinion.

~~~
code_duck
I am interested in the legalities of this. There are other areas where
legality of a sale is dependent upon the seller's knowledge or beliefs about
the buyer's intent. For example, drug paraphernalia… if you sell someone a
pipe in Mississippi, and they don't say anything or they mention tobacco, that
is fine. However if they said they wanted to use it to smoke cannabis,
completing the sale would be distribution of drug paraphernalia, even though
it's the same item.

~~~
faded242
Yes, this is probably a better example..

------
abiox
what exactly does 'cyber expert' mean? is that a polite way of saying
'computer nerd'? odd title.

~~~
leeoniya
and what exactly does 'computer nerd' mean?

~~~
wfunction
A nerd is a single-minded enthusiast. A computer nerd is a single-minded
computer enthusiast.

~~~
make3
I might get downvoted for this, but most of the time "nerd" also implies
social awkwardness and uncoolness, and not getting laid a lot.

What I'm trying to say is, I don't like being called a nerd. Let's stop acting
like we don't know it's unpleasant to call/be called a nerd.

~~~
cortesoft
Those used to be the connotations with the word 'nerd', but they really aren't
anymore. Being a 'nerd' is cool these days, and nerd has become a term of
endearment.

